# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch sinh thái thể thao waterland suối thạch lâm - Du lịch Nha Trang

## nguyetnt

KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI THỂ THAO WATERLAND SUỐI THẠCH LÂM
Địa chỉ: thôn suối lau 2, xá Suối Cát, huyện Cam Lâm, tỉnh Khánh Hòa

Công ty Cổ phần đầu tư và phát triển du lịch White Water giới thiệu Khu du lịch sinh thái thể thao Waterland suối thạch lâm bắt đầu hoạt động vào tháng 06 năm 2011. Tọa lạc tại xã Suối Cát, huyện Cam Lâm, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm là khu du lịch sinh thái đầu tiên của toàn tỉnh Khánh Hòa.


Nằm cách thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 20 km về phía Nam dọc theo quốc lộ 1A. Với diện tích rộng 25 ha nhà đầu tư mong muốn phát triển nơi đây thành khu du lịch mang đậm nét thiên nhiên và đầy những khám phá mới lạ.

Đến với Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm, quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng được những cảm giác thú vị luôn thay đổi cảnh quan theo từng bước chân. Từ cảnh quan thiên nhiên thơ mộng và hoang dã đôi bờ ven suối, cây xanh bóng mát. Nơi đây hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho du khách một kỳ nghỉ dưỡng đầy ý nghĩa. Quý khách còn được thể hiện bản lĩnh vượt suối cùng Rafting, cười giòn giã với trò chơi trượt cỏ đầy vui nhộn hay mưu trí trong đấu trận giả bằng súng đạn sơn. Khu trò chơi hồ đáy ngọc giúp bạn giải tỏa sức nóng của mùa hè. Đặc biệt công trường của bé dành cho các kỹ sư nhí thỏa sức thể hiện sự khéo léo sáng tạo. Khu chợ quê dân giã và nhà hàng cổ hai tầng là nơi khám phá ẩm thực khánh hòa cho chuyến hành trình của bạn.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## anhduc83

Nhiều trò chơi quá nhỉ... hơn hẳn ở Hà Nội

----------

